# Drivers side sits 1.5 inches higher than passenger side need help!



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok so I had my TufTruck front coil HD leveling springs installed today. The springs are supposed to give you a 2.5 inch lift to level the front. I brought it home from the shop and the drivers side is sitting 1.5 inches higher than the passenger side. I checked and the new springs were installed just like the Oem springs meaning that spring isolator is in the same position as it was before. They aren't upside down or anything either. Could this much difference be caused by improper alignment? I was aligned at the shop but I found a small article saying that it is possible on the 2014 and 2015 2500 for the side to side level to get off during alignment. Is this possible? Sorry my truck is a 2014 ram 2500 crew cab 4x4 with the Cummins.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Was anything done to drop the track bar?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I have no idea. I didn't watch them do it. I got a ride home to take care of paperwork and stuff. I should have stayed.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm not sure if the trac bar is adjustable. I didn't think with a level kit that you needed to change anything else except for longer shocks. I thought once you went up to a 4 inch lift is when you had to drop trac bar new Pittman arm, etc. Am I wrong on this?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Keep in mind I'm not familiar with the '13 and up front suspension on Ram's, I was just throwing out an idea. I do know on Fords when you get over 2" most higher end kits include a drop bracket for the track or pan-hard bar and sway bar.

You sure have been having some hurdles to deal with getting this truck set up for plowing. Have you had a chance to plow with it yet?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok thanks for the advice Buff. I'll ask the shop about that. I also need to check the castor cams to see if they are about the same on each side. The thing I read earlier said that with the newer trucks that have radius arms instead of the 4 link that if you get cross castor it will lift one side and drop the other. I'm wondering if they just cranked it till it was in the green and didn't bother checking if everything else was symmetrical. You would think that the shop would know this stuff. That's why I take it to them so I don't have to worry about and get other crap done. Hasn't been the case at all lately. Your right it's been a nightmare trying to get this truck set up for plowing. I haven't been able to plow with it yet. As soon as I bought it the weather dried up lol. We got a foot of snow the day before I took it in to get the plow mounted. Then nothing. Oh well that's how it goes.


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wonder if they started with 2 identical springs to begin with, i did my 09 with the tuff truck variable rate, and it raised it a little over 3 inches but still sat flat and aligned, not sure of the differences between a 2014 and 09 though. Just for fun you should go and count the exact amount of coils and do a diameter check as well, seems hard to believe the factory would ship out 2 different springs, but i guess it could happen.


----------

